# shoulder bag for dog



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

traveling to florida off and on this winter. i put django in a shoulder bag and carry him where ever we go but he gets to be too heavy half way through the day. he's 10 lbs. can anyone recommend a good functional carring purse/shoulder bag?


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*OH My goodness...*

I was searching for you and me....

Look at this...

how cute!

http://www.feeltheflo.com/default2.asp


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

they look cute but are they comfortable for the dog? the only negative is there is no place for a leash, treats, keys, etc.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I just have to suggest a stroller!  LOL, Those are the best "shoulder savers" around, and there is a place to put your drink and keys, as well as a bin underneath for your purse, jackets, etc. 

I can't imagine travelling without it! tee hee.

If that is a "no way", then maybe look for backpack carriers, those are pretty comfy.

Kara


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

littlebuddy said:


> they look cute but are they comfortable for the dog? the only negative is there is no place for a leash, treats, keys, etc.


Awww... we are just being too practical haha!! Don'tcha wanna feel the flo? ound:

They are really really cute carriers, but I have to agree...there's alot more to carry than just the dog! What about the poo-poo bags for fast cleanup? I think I like the idea of a stroller too, Kara! 10# gets heavy pretty quickly no matter how you carry it!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, that is hilarious, Trish. The video is a riot. Very clever. I actually like that very simple sling type of thing, for quickie trips to the mall. This one looks easy to carry and lightweight. The only thing I don't like about it is how low-slung it looks, doesn't look like it could poss. be comfortable for me w/ a 15 lb dog. Would stress your lower back. 

Gosh, I wish Biscuit were smaller, cause it's so much easier to shlep them around w/you. I had a camoflauge (sp? doesn't look right) sling that I loved, but Biscuit (15 #, yikes) has outgrown it. I need one that I can just whip out, for going into some stores, like Nordstrom, that no longer allow dogs. I do have a lot of upper body strength, I pick him up with one arm, so think it could work w/the right product. That lifting weights (and years of lifting kids) has really paid off, lol.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

These bags are very comfy and practical as they are like backpacks:

http://www.celltei.com/pakopet1.html

I don't have one, but have friends here in NY who do. It's definitely worth the buy! Here's their size guide:

http://www.celltei.com/petsize.html

As you can see, for those of you with bigger dogs, they do have backpacks for dogs up to 40lbs! I'm sure that would be incredibly heavy to walk around in, but the backpack construction definetely makes things easier to carry around!

Also, the straps do come off and you can use it as a regular carrier and it is airline regulated size. It also straps into the car to be used as a car seat. I think it's worth the $$ for what you get... I'm seriouisly thinking about replacing my sherpa that I use to take Kubrick on the subway with this backpack... that or the messenger bag, which I also think should be more comfortable to carry around.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I may be an expert on this subject but not with my havanese! My maltese Isabelle came to us in January when she was 12 weeks and we lived in Michigan, so we got a bag and took her every where in it. Now to this day, she loves bags... she will get into a purse if you set it on the ground... it is too darn cute. As to Dora... that 6 more lbs is heavy (Belle's high weight was 5.1lbs)! It sounds silly but I would agree with Kara, you may want to think of the stroller. Otherwise, judge the bag at how you would have to carry it. Think of carrying a gallon of water on you shoulder with thin straps!

I did look at a bag at a dog store, that was a backpack and I liked the way it had a strap to go around your stomach and had pads on the shoulders, not fashion fun but it was suppose to hold up to 25lbs.

Otherwise, just pick the one you can have a shoulder strap rather than a hand bag!

This is Belle's latest choice, which she regrets.. cause I can zip up her head into the bag... she likes to put her head out!


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

I agree with Lina,

My wife and I use the Celltei both as a shoulder bag and a backpack around town. We've received many compliments about both Hank and the bag. It's definitely a combination of form _and_ function. And as I had stated in my previous post -- it doesn't scream "Man Purse" -- which is a definite bonus for your husband. Not that there's anything wrong with that. 

My previous post: here ... at the risk of sounding like a commercial for them.

Oh and Lina, I actually use the shoulder strap like a bandolier across my chest -- carrying it like a messenger bag. Highly recommended for its versatility.

Regards,
*'Lo*

p.s. there's a Celltei discount if you're in any one of these groups. Sometimes it pays to be in the Air Force.


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> I need one that I can just whip out, for going into some stores, like Nordstrom, that no longer allow dogs.


Has Nordstrom changed its policy on dogs? Scout went to Nordstrom many times with me this past summer and no one said a word....


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> This is Belle's latest choice, which she regrets.. cause I can zip up her head into the bag... she likes to put her head out!


How CUTE!!!!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> *Now to this day, she loves bags... she will get into a purse if you set it on the ground... it is too darn cute.*


I can vouch for this. Belle demonstrated it at my house. It is way too cute to see her jump in and look up at you as if to say, "I'm ready, let's go!" ound:

I just bought Tori a carry bag and took her out in it yesterday. She seemed to like it. I'm thinking when "little boy" gets here, I'll need to switch to a stroller. Any suggestions as to kind/brand that will handle 2 of them?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

littlebuddy said:


> traveling to florida off and on this winter. i put django in a shoulder bag and carry him where ever we go but he gets to be too heavy half way through the day. he's 10 lbs. can anyone recommend a good functional carring purse/shoulder bag?


I use a stroller and love it. It folds down to a small size and the airlines let you take it on board. I got mine on Ebay and the price was great. I got the black mesh to hide the dogs and they go all over town with us.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jan~ What brand is yours?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havashadow said:


> I can vouch for this. Belle demonstrated it at my house. It is way too cute to see her jump in and look up at you as if to say, "I'm ready, let's go!" ound:
> 
> I just bought Tori a carry bag and took her out in it yesterday. She seemed to like it. I'm thinking when "little boy" gets here, I'll need to switch to a stroller. Any suggestions as to kind/brand that will handle 2 of them?


Tori's Mom is a den girl and loves small places. We put a puppy kennel in the bedroom and when she feels like being in a tight place, she goes in there. I have no clue how she fits in there! 
My stroller fits all 3 of the havs if need be but is better for 2. Check Ebay out and see the different features each one has. I love the cup holder on mine. Gotta have my Starbucks :biggrin1: :tea:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

JASHavanese said:


> Tori's Mom is a den girl and loves small places. We put a puppy kennel in the bedroom and when she feels like being in a tight place, she goes in there. I have no clue how she fits in there!
> *My stroller fits all 3 of the havs if need be but is better for 2.* Check Ebay out and see the different features each one has. I love the cup holder on mine. Gotta have my Starbucks :biggrin1: :tea:


I was looking on Ebay the other day for strollers and there was alot to choose from. What brand did you get. A picture would be great. hint, hint.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

reece said:


> I was looking on Ebay the other day for strollers and there was alot to choose from. What brand did you get. A picture would be great. hint, hint.


Paige~ I was looking on eBay, also. I couldn't believe the selection and how reasonable the prices are here:

http://stores.ebay.com/PetStroller

Does anyone know the pros/cons of 3 wheels vs. 4 wheels?


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Lina and 'Lo, that's an excellent rec. Looks like a quality product. 'Lo, that's how I feel most comfortable, too, wearing a carrier like a bandolier/messenger bag.

Yes, Scout's mom, Nordstrom recently changed their policy, at least here in my local Nordie's . Corte Madera, CA , Marin County. There's a big new sign as you enter saying service dogs only. It makes me mad because I have always brought him there. It's our HQ, lol.

However, being a born rebel, yesterday I carried Biscuit into the shoe dept. because my daughter wanted to buy some school shoes (she's a teacher) and really wanted me to help her select. I plopped him on the sofa, said he was MY therapy dog (too true) , and one salesman was amused and doting, while another one was p---- off and glaring at me. I figured I'm such a good customer, they'll have to THROW me out.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havashadow said:


> Jan~ What brand is yours?


Here's a double stroller http://cgi.ebay.com/Blue-Twin-Doubl...yZ116380QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Another double one http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Blue-2008-M...yZ116380QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
I'll have to get back to you on what mine is because it's in the trunk of the car. It looks like this though. Notice 2 dogs hiding out in there because I was getting ready to groom them on the table behind the stroller. I have some clowns here :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

havashadow said:


> Paige~ I was looking on eBay, also. I couldn't believe the selection and how reasonable the prices are here:
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/PetStroller
> 
> Does anyone know the pros/cons of 3 wheels vs. 4 wheels?


3 wheels tips easier.


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Three wheel strollers are considered "jogging strollers". They have a smoother ride than four wheeled strollers and are better for "off-roading" (like an unpaved path). I don't think they necessarily tip easier -- maybe they tip easier than a four-wheeled if you hand a lot of heavy stuff resting on the back of the stroller (on the handles) -- not sure.

Wanted to make sure you saw the other recent stroller discussion -- http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2045.

Also, the store I got my stroller from has a website and free shipping -- justpetstrollers.com.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*I lugged my babies around in a sling...I wish I hadn't*

sold it!! Guess who I sold it to???

A lady at my garage sale 3 years ago trying to hold her dog with one arm and dig through my stuff with the other!!! I said "I have the perfect thing for you...." and grabbed it. She put the dog in it and paid me cash! LOL....If only I had known them...

it was a mayawarap pouch....let me look it up....
darn...they don't make the style anymore. You just threw it over your head and put your baby in it. Fabulous. I never understood how people could carry that super heavy baby car seat. sorry....back to topic...

I actually prefer the idea of it not being your purse....not adding more weight than necessary...


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Trish, here's a baby sling for dogs on the Barking Babies (I'm not joking) website:http://shop.barkingbabies.com/product_info.php/cPath/774/products_id/3719

Like, you, I don't want to add any weight to it, just the dog.


----------



## calidu (Sep 7, 2007)

_*I plopped him on the sofa, said he was MY therapy dog (too true) , and one salesman was amused and doting, while another one was p---- off and glaring at me. I figured I'm such a good customer, they'll have to THROW me out*_

Amy, that's funny, I'm glad I read this thread what a great story. I'm using that line!!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Patti, so far it has worked every time!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> Trish, here's a baby sling for dogs on the Barking Babies (I'm not joking) website:http://shop.barkingbabies.com/product_info.php/cPath/774/products_id/3719
> 
> Like, you, I don't want to add any weight to it, just the dog.


CHOKE. Did you see the price??? 75.00! I'm in the wrong business. :smash:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> Patti, so far it has worked every time!


Is he actually your therapy dog?


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

No, Jan, not really, I was joking. I just meant that because I have him, I don't NEED therapy, LOL! But he's a mellow guy and I think he'd make a great therapy dog someday. But right now he's too young.

I know, the cost of all these things is insane!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Here is the one my daughter has for her Yorkie and it is the best bag I have ever seen, and I have had a LOT. Sturdy, nice quality, good price, can be used in the car or on a plane, stylish, and very practicle. I highly recommend it.

http://www.celltei.com/totebasic.html


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

my husband would have me committed if i bought the stroller, which i think is the perfect solution but...... and the backpacks are a little too cumbersome. i'll keep searching for a bag. the one i have is great but like i said, after a while, 9 lbs on the shoulder can be a bit much.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

yes Nordstrom changed their policy - said people with allergies complained ..
funny They can tolerate some of that hideous perfume but they cannot tolerate a cute non allergic Havanese ..
I think the attorneys got to them about dog bites and litigation .. 
my feelings on that store have changed as they were always so doggie friendly and now glaring looks .. How dare they !!
You go girl - looks like a theray dog to me . Maybe Kara should sew him a threrapy dog bandana


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

littlebuddy said:


> my husband would have me committed if i bought the stroller, which i think is the perfect solution but.......


Buy it! Then tell him it was a gift form a friend. You CAN'T return it. THAT would be rude LOL!

That's what my BFF and I would do when we were teens. We'd shop together for nice jewelry and then say it was a gift from the other. That way we didn't catch any heat for splurging on ourselves! :whoo:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

good buddy said:


> Buy it! Then tell him it was a gift form a friend. You CAN'T return it. THAT would be rude LOL!
> 
> That's what my BFF and I would do when we were teens. We'd shop together for nice jewelry and then say it was a gift from the other. That way we didn't catch any heat for splurging on ourselves! :whoo:


eep: :spy: very sneaky... I love it.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Well, I'm glad I did it, but let me clear that I don't want him to impersonate a therapy dog. I said it jokingly to the salesguy. Otherwise, I would feel like a person who parks illegally in a handicap space! But I just wanted to test them and tweak them a little. I guess some people probably came in there with big dogs who poop or bite people and abuse the place. So that spoiled it for the rest of us with well-behaved, non-allergenic small dogs. It's really too bad. But they love him and make a huge fuss over him at the new Anthropologie store, next door to Nordie's. So I've been shopping more there lately. You are so right about the perfume, egads, how can allergic people stand it!!??


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I will have to try Anthropologie with Brady sometime (I love that store). I have a friend who works at South Moon Under. I think they are only on the East Coast. I have taken Brady there and they even have cookies for him. They all fuss and have even watched him while I was trying things on. Now, that is the kind of store I like to shop at!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> No, Jan, not really, I was joking. I just meant that because I have him, I don't NEED therapy, LOL! But he's a mellow guy and I think he'd make a great therapy dog someday. But right now he's too young.
> 
> I know, the cost of all these things is insane!


I love being able to take my dogs to places too so I know how you feel. I know what places will let them in since I'm a regular customer there and some have even asked me to bring them in.
I'm sorry but I've got to talk about the other side of the coin here and pray I don't upset you. People who need a therapy or service dog have gone through years of pure heck fighting for their rights. The federal gov't sort of stepped in to help but it's unclear whether federal laws or state laws hold more water. The law says that places and airlines can't question you about your disability and that's making establishments pretty angry. Each time someone represents their dog as a therapy or service dog and it isn't, it's chipping at the rights of those truly in need. The store can choose to take you to court and if you lose, the amount you'll owe is staggering. The stores also know that if they push it and they lose, oh boy do they owe that person a lot of money....we aren't talking a small amount, it's a lot. There are people who have a rx for a service dog that are fighting for their rights and are being pretty pushy about it and walking into places that don't allow dogs and some are actually making a living off of the income from stores fighting them and are in court several times a month. I don't agree with what they're doing, but they have a point to prove and I guess they feel justified somehow.
We do have a breed that many aren't allergic to, but some are.
Just food for thought.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> You are so right about the perfume, egads, how can allergic people stand it!!??


We can't and run the other way. I had a guy at my cell phone place work with my phone yesterday and he left such a strong scent on my phone that I had to go into another store to wash it off. And the servers with strong scented hand lotion that serve you a hot cup of coffee.....whoa is that a nightmare. :frusty: :frusty:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Buy it! Then tell him it was a gift form a friend. You CAN'T return it. THAT would be rude LOL!
> 
> That's what my BFF and I would do when we were teens. We'd shop together for nice jewelry and then say it was a gift from the other. That way we didn't catch any heat for splurging on ourselves! :whoo:


LOL my gf and I used to do that. When Steve and I got married I made so much money and was used to shopping 5 days a week. After we got married he made the mistake of telling me to cut back on my spending so I came home that night with a word processor (not cheap in those days) and some designer clothing. He learned not to tell me what to do, but he's free to ASK me about something.
Ok, he learned that and then later mentioned that I spent a lot of money on myself with especially designer things. That week my gf and I shopped a few times and got around it by buying the exact same things for each other. The one thing I remember of all the things we bought were the neatest snakeskin boots. Those boots lasted over 10 years.....great buy in my book :whoo:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

littlebuddy said:


> my husband would have me committed if i bought the stroller, which i think is the perfect solution but...... and the backpacks are a little too cumbersome. i'll keep searching for a bag. the one i have is great but like i said, after a while, 9 lbs on the shoulder can be a bit much.


Those strollers are soooooooooooooo handy and fold down so nicely. I love mine.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Nordies was mentioned and I probably shouldn't tell this story but can't help myself. My gf and I used to shop there a lot when I lived in Ca. There was a sale on bras and this one was so pretty. It went to the waist and just jumped out at you because it was so nice. Both of us saw it at the same time and we were both a size 8 at the time and it was a our size. We went in the dressing room, both tried it on, and it didn't fit either of us. That puppy was marked wrong! Anyhow, we put it back and along comes this woman that probably wore a size 18 or 20 and she just had to have it. We told her it didn't fit us, but she was determined. My gf is a bigger jokester than I am, and I saw that gleam in her eye and knew the woman was in for it. 
My gf offered our services to the woman and told her that since she liked it so much that we'd both help get her in it. In the middle of the store, we put it on over her nice silk blouse. 
I glared at my gf and told her if I broke a nail from stretching that thing so far that she owed me an eel skin purse and she agreed, so who was I to complain?
We tugged, we pushed rolls of fat in, we pulled, we pushed, and we finally got her into it. Oh my what a sight! Then the woman made the mistake of asking where a mirror was. Before I could tell her there was one right behind her, my gf sent her across the store in that thing.
No way was I going to break all my nails trying to get her out of it, so we took off and left her to the salespeople. I still giggle thinking about it...and still feel bad for the woman.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well now i wonder... Now that I have fibro. and my lastes episode is in my shoulder & the Dr. told me not to walk the dogs & allow them to pull on my shoulder, if I could sell the stroller idea to hubby! I would love to take the pups to local stores and fairs etc.
hmmmmm??:eyebrows:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Nordies was mentioned and I probably shouldn't tell this story but can't help myself. My gf and I used to shop there a lot when I lived in Ca. There was a sale on bras and this one was so pretty. It went to the waist and just jumped out at you because it was so nice. Both of us saw it at the same time and we were both a size 8 at the time and it was a our size. We went in the dressing room, both tried it on, and it didn't fit either of us. That puppy was marked wrong! Anyhow, we put it back and along comes this woman that probably wore a size 18 or 20 and she just had to have it. We told her it didn't fit us, but she was determined. My gf is a bigger jokester than I am, and I saw that gleam in her eye and knew the woman was in for it.
> My gf offered our services to the woman and told her that since she liked it so much that we'd both help get her in it. In the middle of the store, we put it on over her nice silk blouse.
> I glared at my gf and told her if I broke a nail from stretching that thing so far that she owed me an eel skin purse and she agreed, so who was I to complain?
> We tugged, we pushed rolls of fat in, we pulled, we pushed, and we finally got her into it. Oh my what a sight! Then the woman made the mistake of asking where a mirror was. Before I could tell her there was one right behind her, my gf sent her across the store in that thing.
> No way was I going to break all my nails trying to get her out of it, so we took off and left her to the salespeople. I still giggle thinking about it...and still feel bad for the woman.


Jan.......ound:

No wonder I like you so much! You and I would have way TOO much fun together being funny. That is TOO funny. Here's something I did to my husband years back:

When we were dating, I had called him and asked him to stop by the grocery store for condoms. LOL, I hung up the phone and said to myself, "ehh...lets have a little fun with this", SO ..I called him back and asked him to pick up some KY jelly and a Cucumber for the salad.

ound: ound: ound:

Well, it didn't dawn on him what I had done until the cashier started LAUGHING at him and then calling on the loudspeaker for someone to get the condoms out of the "locked cabinet".

He called me back on his way out of the store and was like "YOUU....YOU ARE SOOOO MEAN!!!!". I personally thought it was hysterical.

Jan, he was 7 shades of red for several hours. He STILL turns red w/ embarrassment when I tell people that story. I have a history of really funny practical jokes.

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Well now i wonder... Now that I have fibro. and my lastes episode is in my shoulder & the Dr. told me not to walk the dogs & allow them to pull on my shoulder, if I could sell the stroller idea to hubby! I would love to take the pups to local stores and fairs etc.
> hmmmmm??:eyebrows:


Laurie,

My fibro and other medical issues were actually one of the MAIN reasons I chose to get it, I am just in the habit of not talking about it much. My rheumy wants me to get screened for osteo, too  My foot has been KILLING me the last week, so I wonder. But my elbows and shoulders can barely handle getting groceries in the house, much less toting around 14 lbs or DOG. Forget that.

Gucci weighs about 8-9 lbs, but when you add the bag, you are adding another 3 lbs or so, depending on the bag and then bottled water, and KEYS and purse, etc...that could easily get over 15 lbs!. They usually have to have HARD bottoms to support the dog, which is weight.

There really is no such thing as a comfortable shoulder bag w/ 10 lbs of canine in it! ound:

I dont care if my hubby is embarrassed over it. He's not the one unable to move or has joints locking up on him now is he? hehe.

Kara


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i just ordered the pupoose, talked to the owner, she has a ****su and he's in the bag up to 8 hours when she's at shows selling her product. i'll let you know how it works. it holds dogs up to 22 lbs. love the stroller idea but.....in florida everyone walks around with them, got to work on the husband on this one! i think he's afraid he will like it more than me!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Kara, I have been having the same problem with the groceries too, I try to come home when someone is at home to help me, but then I have the purse with a million thing sit, cell phone, briefcase - I just pullin the garage, close the door, then open the car door & let the dogs get out on their own lately. My biggest reason for this is that I have "3" and each weight 15-17 lbs. I cannot carry them anymore for long periods. We will see, I did not tell DH that Linda was bringing the stroller to the playdate for me to look at, I just figured I would see if it can be "his idea" - that always works best.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> I just figured I would see if it can be "his idea" - that always works best


Oh..YES. I use this *tactic* frequently, I plant the seed and let him believe it was hubby's idea! And then I PRAISE him for his *brilliance* and laugh to myself how I manipulated him. ound: Har! Men are funny like that.

I can't imagine carrying around 3. Yikes. It really isn't that embarrasing having one, my husband came around quickly when he saw how convenient it was and I pointed out to him that he wasn't carrying all the kids' crap like he usually does! You know how it is..."can you hold my jacket? drink? Teddy bear?" etc.

My elbows BURN so bad after I bring groceries in. I can't always time it to have someone here, my kids are so busy during the school year and I don't like to go out at night  I am more of a morning errand person.

But, I think if you get a really cool "camo" or gender neutral stroller, he will be fine. I wish I would've had time to shop around more. I vascillated over it way too long and had to overnight it!

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I saw some really cool ones on ebay but dont want to do anything to see if it works with Lily, my thinking is that at the playdate if she can sit in the stroller and watch without pups putting their noses in her face (which is her problem with some dogs) then she might not bark and feel safe. I guess we will see. I still have to tell DH that I sent an email on that maltese that needs a home!! He is gonna kill me!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh my! Laurie! LOL ound: 

I saw the CUTEST Maltese yesterday at the library, she was just precious and Gucci gets along with Malteses SO well. And then there is Amanda's little doll  I'd say you need one in the pack.

Have Linda check and find the email addy that it originated from? It should be on that email somewhere.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I did get an email back directing me directly to Angel, so I sent an email. All she knew was that it was a 3-4 year old male. I have someone that I might consider giving him to as a gift if I can foster him. I dont think I could EVER get a 4th dog, although if I foster & DH falls in love.... what am I gonna do?? We will see.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have looked at the ebay store way too much. With what I just spent at Pet Edge, I have to space out my purchases so I am still married by the end of my shopping excursions. I love the idea of the one with the built in car seat. It would be perfect for the beach, then put the car seat in the convertible... okay I am becoming too much of a Cali girl already!



Laurie,
Be careful that sweet innocent look draws you in and the next think you know, they are running your house! Fostering is a great idea, just go in with the intention, that you can never foster again if you adopt this one. That is what I did plus Isabelle is the dog police and wanted to kill my foster who had no manners. Isabelle can be such a monster, I warn people, one maltese at a time, I don't know how people can have more than one. Isabelle is full action all the time, she does everything with such an energy that I can't keep up with... I find it funny when people get a maltese to be a little lap dog... I got the wrong one!

Here she is at 12 weeks when I picked her up!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh thanks a lot Amanda!!!!:frusty: Just post cute pics so I want him more!! Well Logan is like that and would probably appreciate an active playmate. My sons girlfriend, Tori - her Mom is now living alone and really loves the small dogs and would love one, but does not want to have to potty train. So this might be perfect. oops, I just go an email from Angel, I will keep you advised.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Fostering is very rewarding so do keep us posted! I wish I wasn't working cause I would do it again and it is a good way to sample other breeds! My foster was so easy and here I thought it was going to be a nightmare! I will have to post a before and after picture of my foster... cause he came in shaved to the skin and I didnt think he was a havanese!

Okay here are what most maltese shots come out looking like! Belle is very hard to get good photos of because she can't sit still unless you are petting her! But she is probably the most loving dog I have ever met... on her terms... you love her and you get to enjoy it! They just have so much personality plus that they really tend to attract people hence Belle is an excellent therapy dog... for patient that keep petting, for those who don't she barks in their face!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow she really is beautiful. I did hear that it isa male Maltese 5-6 years old, housebroken and weights about 10-12lbs. They say his only bad habit is he likes to climb the baby gate ( no biggie for me). He needs a bath and a haircut, big surprise!!! They gave me a number to call later today, so we will see.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I just told DH about the Maltese, he flipped. "You are not fostering it" You are crazy!! And I know exactly why he said it too -- cause later in the conversation he said, how can you have this dog in your home, and then just "give it away" as if it didnt mean anythin???? He is afraid he might fall in love too!!! haha


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurie,

I think fostering is wonderful!!!!

I tried to foster a Havanese with Hip dysplasia a few months ago (local) but they didn't want anyone with stairs in the house  I'd do it in a heartbeat though.

I love Malteses! I was torn between Havs and Malteses, but leaned towards the Havanese since I worried a Maltese would be to *loud* at the office. But I have met so many of them lately, I adore them!

I hope it works out and you can foster him!

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I figure, I already got 3 - whats one more!! Every argument DH came up with, he crossed it off with another statement - like Lily will flip, oh yea, remember when we brought Lexi, Logan and Clark home, she did real good!!
Duh!! Then he says - why would you give up a family member??


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Laurie- I am going to start a new thread so I don't get in trouble for hijacking!:focus:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Just to set the record straight about the therapy dog I was joking as well .. We need some type on smiley on this site for my a tongue in check comment that means no harm 
. I know this dogs go through rigorous testing and training and commitment . I know they provide an invaluable service as well ..
I did not mean to devalue them and their owners in anyway . 
At times I think it is hard for people on this site to realize that we might be having a bit of fun .


----------

